# Stuck in Bios



## feedupwithdell39 (Mar 19, 2013)

I have a Dell Inspiron 1721 that will not boot up, i have purchased a new hard drive but when i go to restart the computer it just tells me "no boot sector on second internal hard drive(i moveed it from the 1st slot) and pxe-e61 media test failure, check cable and no bootable devices...i have copied the win7 cd to a flash drive and press f12 to have it boot from the usb..and still no luck...i need help before i blow up this laptop...


----------



## kanaitpro (Feb 13, 2013)

when you copy the win 7 cd to the usb, you need to make it bootable first. try this: http://www.intowindows.com/bootable-usb/ then try to reinstall the os.


----------

